# Anyone hitting the PRO show this weekend?



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Just seeing if anyone is planning on hitting the PRO gun show this weekend at Westland? I have chores on Saturday, so I wouldn't be able to make until Sunday. I went to one at Westland a couple years ago and it was one of the best I had been to. I had also thought about getting to Vance's while I was up there as well. I saw some pretty good deals in the flyer. 

Lg_mouth


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Vances is closed on Sundays, thought I would save you the trip.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up, I probably would have forgotten to check that before I made the trip over!

Lg_mouth


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

I will be at the Pro Show Saturday. I'm taking a Standard Products M1 Carbine with the RIA Arsonal Paperwork (one of those $17.50 carbines from back in the 60's. I'll be looking for ?


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I would love to make it on Saturday, but like I said, I have chores. The drive way has gone to pot because of all the rain, so I need to have a load of gravel delivered and then get to play in that all afternoon! 

Deadwood, I see you are located in Gallipolis. I am currently posting from Buckeye Hills Career Center. I am an instructor here. 

Well, not sure if I will even bother going on Sunday. I really would like to kill two birds with one stone and do the gun show and Vance's but that isn't possible on Sunday, so???

Lg_mouth


----------



## jpackr (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey lg mouth--you might want to check out Buckeye Outdoors instead of Vances if you come. I believe they are either partners regarding guns or Vances might have some financial interest in Buckeye. Anyway, they have an excellent selection on firearms. They are located just north of I 70 at the Hwy. 79 exit.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Yeah, I have been there once and was impressed. I assumed Vance's was closer, maybe not. 

Doesn't look like it is going to be an option since I just got off the phone with the limestone place and the price I am paying for stone will put a hurting on the gun money. Maybe next time!

Lg_mouth


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Vances is here in Columbus, Buckeye is like 30 miles east of the city.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I'll be ther Saturday, never miss it


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

I think the wife, the boy and I are going to make the trip over from dayton on sunday to see both the PRO show and the columbus boat show. Anybody got easy directions from I 70 to both? or should I just mapquest it?


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I think I may have to check it out, never been to Westland. I may take the P-89 and the Security -six and see what I can walk out with. I would take the mossy combo but don't want to have to lug everything around all day. lol Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Bigun said:


> I think the wife, the boy and I are going to make the trip over from dayton on sunday to see both the PRO show and the columbus boat show. Anybody got easy directions from I 70 to both? or should I just mapquest it?


Just take 70E to 270S and get off at the Broad St exit and the mall is right there, they have the show in the old Pennys building, once your done there get back on 270N that will lead you back to 70E, take 70E into downtown Columbus where you will hit 71N towards the state fairgrounds and the travel show there, make sure you get off at the second Broad St exit going towards the gun show, thats the one headed E and in the direction of the mall, you cant miss the mall though its right there on the exit.


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks smallmouth


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

They should have the fairgrounds exits marked as well since there is a event there.


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm going to try an make it Sunday. I'm in the market for 22mag with heavy barrel


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

I'll probably be there Sat.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

...how was it? Anyone get any good deals?

Lg_mouth


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

I thought it was pretty good. Had the usual over-priced items but there were some deals to be had, esp. on non-firearm items.


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

I liked it. It had all the dealers from the bill goodmans here in dayton plus quite a few others. That and I liked the dress code and drug dog signs out front.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Explain the dress code if you don't mind. Just curious.

Lg_mouth


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

Tux and a tie. lol, Nah, kind of like, no baggy crotch pants, no gang colors , I think something is in there about bandannas and shoe strings. 


If you are not gang related no worrys. But you still see a few characters walking around that you would not want to invite to the family reunion.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

HCF said:


> I'm going to try an make it Sunday. I'm in the market for 22mag with heavy barrel


Check out the Hilliard Gander Mountain they have a CZ 452 Varmint for $319 NIB, wont get a much better deal than that, I think they said the price is good through 2-17.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Deadwood said:


> Tux and a tie. lol, Nah, kind of like, no baggy crotch pants, no gang colors , I think something is in there about bandannas and shoe strings.
> 
> 
> If you are not gang related no worrys. But you still see a few characters walking around that you would not want to invite to the family reunion.


I thought that might be the story behind that, I wish all the shows would do that.


----------

